# Server für ein kleines Unternehmen [Eigenbau]



## killerbob90 (13. Februar 2018)

*Server für ein kleines Unternehmen [Eigenbau]*

Moin Moin,

ich soll für einen Freund einen Server zusammenstellen und diesen auch zusammenbauen, sowie konfigurieren. Da ich mich mit dieser Materie noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt habe stürze ich mich erstmal direkt auf den dazugehörigen Fragebogen, nach diesem ist dann ein  System zufinden, welches ich durch recht oberflächliches recherchieren zusammengestellt habe, es wäre also schön dies bezüglich ein Feedback bzw. einen entsprechenden Systemvorschlag zukriegen.

1) Was soll das System genau machen?
- Das System soll in erster Linie als Datenspeicher/Datenbank dienen und Dokumente für Mitarbeiter die sich auf Geschäftsreisen bzw. zuhause befinden bereitstellen. Des Weiteren soll das Programm Sage über diesen Server laufen, sowie ein weiteres Projektmanagment Programm. In Zukunft ist zudem angesetzt eine Homepage über das System zuhosten.

2) Gibt es besondere Anforderungen an die Hardware?
- Sie soll möglichst leise und stromsparend sein, sowie einen 24/7 Betrieb aushalten können.

3) Gibt es besondere Anforderungen hinsichtlich Software / Betriebssystem?
- Prinzipiell nein, allerdings hab ich wenig Ahnung von Serversoftware/-betriebssystemen, daher wäre eine Einsteigerfreundliche bzw. leicht zuverstehende Lösung optimal.

4) Was ist der preisliche Rahmen?
- Der Preis sollte angemessen für die Anforderungen sein, einen festen Rahmen gibt es daher nicht.

5) Wie soll auf das System zugegriffen werden?
- Mit überwiegend Windows Systemen über das Internet.

6) Eigenbau oder Komplettsystem?
- Der Server soll selbst zusammengebaut werden.

7) Worauf sollen die Daten gespeichert werden? Wie viel Speicherplatz wird benötigt?
- HDDs sollten reichen. Ich selbst hätte so mit 4TB gerechnet, allerdings bin ich auch offen für mehr, wenn dies notwendig ist.

8) Wie ausfallsicher soll das System sein?
- Sehr ausfallsicher, da unterschiedliche Mitarbeiter von unterschiedlichen Orten ihre Daten/Arbeiten hochladen und darauf zugreifen sollen, wodurch ein Datenverlust einen Arbeitsstopp zur Folge haben kann. Der Server muss somit 24/7 zur Verfügung stehen.

9) Wie performant soll das System sein?
- Die Gigabit Leitung sollte vollkommen ausgereizt werden, um schnelle Up-und Downloads gewährleisten zukönnen.

10) Wie erweiterbar soll der Speicherplatz sein?
- Sogut es geht.

Meine Zusammenstellung:

Lüfter hinten (2x)-> be quiet! Pure Wings 2 80x80x25mm 1900 U/min 18.2 dB(A) schwarz - Gehäuselüfter | Mindfactory.de
Lüfter vorne-> be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120x120x25mm 1500 U/min 19 dB(A) schwarz - Gehäuselüfter | Mindfactory.de
Netzteil-> 300 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze - Netzteile ab 300W | Mindfactory.de
Festplatte->	4000GB WD Red WD40EFRX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s - SATA 3.5 Zoll HDDs | Mindfactory.de
RAM->	8GB Crucial CT8G4DFD8213 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 Single - DDR4-2133 (PC4-17066U) | Mindfactory.de
Mainboard->	https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ual-Channel-DDR4-Mini-ITX-Retail_1024032.html
Case->	https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Inter-Tech-Case-IPC-Server-4U-4088-S_1000300.html
CPU-> 	https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Xeon-E3-1225v5-4x-3-30GHz-So-1151-BOX_1014856.html

Des Weiteren würde ich mich noch über Links freuen, welche die Servereinrichtung möglichst genau und umfangreich beschreiben bzw. erklären, da ich nicht wirklich brauchbares gefunden habe.

Zudem hab ich noch eine Frage bezüglich der Sicherung des Servers, reicht somit eine einfache Firewall aus um sensible Daten auf dem Server zuschützen oder sind gewisse zusätzliche Dinge nötig?

Vielen Dank fürs lesen und ich freue mich bereits auf eure Beiträge!


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Server für ein kleines Unternehmen [Eigenbau]*

Weshalb hat das Mainboard keine 4 RAM-Slots?

Welcher Wirtschaftsbereich ist betroffen?
Welche Software soll hauptsächlich auf dem Server laufen?

Weshalb wird kein RAID verwandt?
Wieso ist kein RAID-Controller mit eigenem BIOS verbaut?

Wieviel Anwender sind täglich durchschnittlich angemeldet?

Wie erfolgt die Datensicherung?

Ist eine vorgelagerte Internet Hardwarefirewall geplant?
Welche Antivirensoftware soll darauf laufen?

Der geplante Frontlüfter ist Kinderspielzeug für einen Server.
Entsprechende Lüfter haben 30-50W Stromverbrauch.

Wieso ist kein RAID-Controller mit eigenem BIOS verbaut?


----------



## Malkolm (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Server für ein kleines Unternehmen [Eigenbau]*

Überlasse bitte die Serveradministration eines KMU den Profis. Damit sparst du diesem, deinem Freund und dir jede Menge Ärger.


----------



## amdahl (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Server für ein kleines Unternehmen [Eigenbau]*

Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: das ist kein Projekt welches man an jemanden delegieren sollte der dann erst mal in einem Forum für Gaming-Hardware nachfragt wie es gemacht werden soll.
Sag deinem Freund er soll dafür einen Profi beauftragen. Kostet sicher Geld, aber sobald das selbstgebaute Teil zum ersten mal einen Huster macht wäre die Ersparnis dahin in Form von Ärger, verlorener Arbeitszeit und nicht zuletzt weiteren Kosten um dann nachträglich Experten zu beauftragen die es wieder gerade biegen.
Brauchbare Hardware dafür könnten wir noch empfehlen, aber ich glaube nicht dass du dich fortan 24/7 mit der Administration dieses Servers beschäftigen willst.


----------



## Chrissi (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Server für ein kleines Unternehmen [Eigenbau]*

Sofern sich das Ganze wirklich noch in kleinerem Rahmen bewegt und keine bestehende Server Infrastruktur vorhanden ist, würde ich einfach einen Server in einem Rechenzentrum mieten. 
Da musst Du Dir im die ganzen Sachen wie Ausfallsicherheit, Backups, Firewall usw. keine Gedanken machen, sondern kannst den Server einfach nutzen. 
Das kommt am Ende auch günstiger, als ein wirklich richtiger Server + USV und Co.


----------



## seahawk (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Server für ein kleines Unternehmen [Eigenbau]*

Ein Server ist kein Server. Bei notwendigem 24/7 Betrieb braucht man 1 besser 2 Reservesysteme die jeder Zeit einspringen können. Es macht deutlich mehr Sinn Serverkapazität bei einem Rechenzentrum zu mieten als irgendetwas aus Consumerprodukten zu basteln. (denn da kümmern sich Profis um Back-ups und lückenlose Verfügbarkeit)


----------



## killerbob90 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Server für ein kleines Unternehmen [Eigenbau]*

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Ratschläge.
Mir ist bewusst das es deutlich einfacher wäre jemanden zubeauftragen um dieses vorhaben zurealisieren, allerdings haben wir uns bereits auf eine Lösung Marke Eigenbau geeinigt. Es wäre einfach nett, wenn ihr mir entsprechende Konfigurationen zukommen lassen könntet.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Server für ein kleines Unternehmen [Eigenbau]*



killerbob90 schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Ratschläge.
> Mir ist bewusst das es deutlich einfacher wäre jemanden zubeauftragen um dieses vorhaben zurealisieren, allerdings haben wir uns bereits auf eine Lösung Marke Eigenbau geeinigt. Es wäre einfach nett, wenn ihr mir entsprechende Konfigurationen zukommen lassen könntet.



Es geht hier weniger um das "nicht-helfen" wollen, sondern das du dir hier im Klaren sein musst dass betrieblich genutzte Technik etwas vollkommen anderes ist, als einen Privat PC zusammen zu schustern.
Das Problem, fängt schon bei den Anforderungen an........auf dem ding soll SAGE laufen, ich gehe davon aus ihr lasst das installieren?!
SAGE ist je nach Umfang alles andere als "unkomplex", und wird erstmal dafür sorgen dass dein Server --> ein Datenbankserver wird.
Gleichzeitig soll er Websites bereitstellen --> also gleichzeitig ein Webserver sein wird.
Dazu soll er als Dateiserver dienen........und ich rate jetzt mal ins blaue hinein, ein Anmeldeserver, also ein Domaincontroller soll er auch noch werden?!
Man kann sicherlich auch als Freundschaftsdienst Hilfe bei so etwas anbieten, aber das sollte man nur machen wenn man in dem Bereich Erfahrung hat.

Nur mal damit du siehst in welche Richtung das gehen wird:
Alles auf einem Server würde ich nicht empfehlen, falls doch kannst du dir alleine schon deine einzelne 4TB Platte abschminken.
Minimum ist hier schon mal eine Raid 5 Konfiguration. 
Ich würde allein schon kein System mit einem Netzteil wählen, sondern mit 2 Netzteilen --> zur Ausfallsicherheit.
Netzwerkkarte --> das gleiche wie beim Netzteil, also gut wären 2 Netzwerkkarten.
Platten und Netzteil sollten Hot-Plug-fähig sein.
INSGESAMT würde ich auch nicht empfehlen sowas selber zu bauen, dass hat schon einen ganz einfachen Grund:
Du baust selber --> Mainboard geht in 8 Monaten kaputt, Betrieb steht, du schickst das Mainboard ein, Betrieb steht, Nachricht von Asus: Mainboard nicht reparabel und nicht mehr neu verfügbar, Betrieb steht......
Du kaufst einen Business Server von HP mit 24H Service: Mainboard geht kaputt, Betrieb steht, du rufst HP an und *innerhalb* eines Werktages kommt ein Techniker und tauscht das Board, Betrieb kann weiter arbeiten.

Das ist nur ein minimal Abriss, wird haben jetzt noch über Betriebssystem + Konfiguration oder Datensicherung gesprochen etc.pp

An Serverinfrastruktur spart man nicht........auch nicht am Service, das MUSS laufen.


----------



## compisucher (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Server für ein kleines Unternehmen [Eigenbau]*

Das Ihr euch geeinigt habt, finde ich gut.
Ich darf auf eher betriebswirtschaftliche Aspekte hinweisen.
Als Mitinhaber eines Planungsbüros muss ich mich zwangsläufig mit ähnlichen Themen beschäftigen.

Gerade wenn ihr Sage als Steuerungssoftware (oder was ähnliches) für das Unternehmen nutzt, wäre ich mit einer Lösung Marke Eigenbau sehr vorsichtig.
Weil darüber wird ja i. d. R. komplett die Finanzverwaltung gesteuert.

Gaaanz wichtig: Bekommt ihr überhaupt einen Versicherungsschutz bei evtl. Ausfall?
Wer haftet, wenn Dank Systemausfall Rechnungen nicht geschrieben oder bezahlt werden, Gehälter nicht angewiesen werden? Du, der alles zusammenbaut?
Wer betreut denn das System, wenn ihr beide per Zufall mal gleichzeitig im Urlaub seid?
Wie wollt ihr das Eigenbausystem denn steuerlich absetzen - mit Scheinrechnungen von Dir an Deinen Freund?
Was sagt denn euer Steuerberater zu der Idee?

Glaub mir, das wirtschaftlichste ist, gezielt zugeschnittene Serverkapazitäten von einem Profianbieter zu leasen bzw. anzumieten, gerade im 24/7 Betrieb.
Ihr habt die ganzen Haftungs-/Steuer- und Versicherungthemen mit einem einzigen sauberen Vertrag vom Tisch und könnt euch auf die Arbeit konzentrieren,
an Stelle zu philosophieren, wie denn das Serverteil belüftet wird 

Ach so, dass ein ordentlich klimatisierter Raum unter Einhaltung der Brandschutzvorschriften auch vorhanden sein muss, ist euch auch hoffentlich klar.
Wenn nicht, habt ihr schon einen Bauantrag hierfür? Der wäre in diesem Falle zwingend notwendig, weil s. o. = Planungsbüro...


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Server für ein kleines Unternehmen [Eigenbau]*



killerbob90 schrieb:


> Es wäre einfach nett, wenn ihr mir entsprechende Konfigurationen zukommen lassen könntet.



Beantworte mal die Fragen aus #2.

Die Belüftung eines Servers ist mit dem vorhandenem Lüfter nicht sinnvoll machbar.
Ein ähnliches Gerät von Systea hab ich mit 32W Lüfterleistung bestellt.

Ohne eigenen RAID-Kontroller mit eigenem BIOS  ist das Unsinn (300-500EUR).
*RAID 6 *würde ich als Minimum ansetzen wegen der geringeren Wiederherstellzeit.

Die Ausfallszenarien sind auch nicht geklärt.
Wenn sich das betroffene System nicht komplett schnell auf ein anderes Gerät rücksichern läßt, muß ein Zweitgerät her.


----------



## amdahl (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Server für ein kleines Unternehmen [Eigenbau]*



killerbob90 schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Ratschläge.
> Mir ist bewusst das es deutlich einfacher wäre jemanden zubeauftragen um dieses vorhaben zurealisieren, allerdings haben wir uns bereits auf eine Lösung Marke Eigenbau geeinigt. Es wäre einfach nett, wenn ihr mir entsprechende Konfigurationen zukommen lassen könntet.


Das wird es von mir nicht geben und ich hoffe auch niemand anderes springt darauf an. Das ist kein Selbstbauprojekt. Auch weil es mit der Hardware allein nicht getan ist, danach wird es erst richtig schwierig. Und nochmal, das soll kein Angriff auf dich sein, nur eine Feststellung: Die Art der Fragen die du stellst deutet darauf hin dass dir das nötige know-how für so ein Projekt fehlt un du sehr weit davon entfernt bist dir das nötige Wissen anzueignen. Das klingt jetzt viel herablassender als es gemeint ist, glaub mir bitte dass ich es nur gut mit dir meine. Wenn du hier eine Liste von Hardwarekomponenten bekommst wäre erst der einfache Teil des Projektes erledigt.
Schon allein die Haftung die du zwangsweise übernimst wenn du hier den Berater spielst kann dich in Teufels Küche bringen. Ich kann gar nicht vehement genug davon abraten hier eine Bastellösung einzusetzen.


----------



## Jimini (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Server für ein kleines Unternehmen [Eigenbau]*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> *RAID 6 *würde ich als Minimum ansetzen wegen der geringeren Wiederherstellzeit.


Das ist mir neu, hast du dafür eine Quelle?


amdahl schrieb:


> Das wird es von mir nicht geben und ich hoffe auch niemand anderes springt darauf an. Das ist kein Selbstbauprojekt. Auch weil es mit der Hardware allein nicht getan ist, danach wird es erst richtig schwierig. Und nochmal, das soll kein Angriff auf dich sein, nur eine Feststellung: Die Art der Fragen die du stellst deutet darauf hin dass dir das nötige know-how für so ein Projekt fehlt un du sehr weit davon entfernt bist dir das nötige Wissen anzueignen. Das klingt jetzt viel herablassender als es gemeint ist, glaub mir bitte dass ich es nur gut mit dir meine. Wenn du hier eine Liste von Hardwarekomponenten bekommst wäre erst der einfache Teil des Projektes erledigt.
> Schon allein die Haftung die du zwangsweise übernimst wenn du hier den Berater spielst kann dich in Teufels Küche bringen. Ich kann gar nicht vehement genug davon abraten hier eine Bastellösung einzusetzen.



Das kann ich nur unterstreichen. Ich fasse außerhalb meiner engsten Familie kein System an, das beruflich genutzt wird (und schon gar nicht ohne Entlohnung), denn WENN es dann mal ein Problem gibt, wird man ganz schnell persönlich zur Verantwortung gezogen, muss sofort reagieren etc. Immerhin kostet ein Produktionsstillstand sehr schnell sehr viel Geld.
Ein System zu konzipieren und aufzubauen ist kein Problem, aber die allermeisten unterschätzen gewaltig den regelmäßigen Aufwand, den die Administration eines solchen Systems mit sich bringt.
Und was passiert, wenn dir ein Fehler unterläuft, der irgendwann mal Daten in den Orkus reißt?

Kurzum: wenn es um berufliche Daten geht, soll der Kunde Geld in die Hand nehmen und jemanden beauftragen, der diese Anforderungen auch wirklich erfüllen kann. Damit meine ich keineswegs deine Kompetenzen, sondern einzig, dass du vermutlich keinen 24/7-Service, Ersatzteile, Remote-Support etc. anbieten kannst.

MfG Jimini


----------

